# Touching Up Builder's Grade Paint - HELP!!



## candisue7 (Apr 23, 2009)

I rent a fairly new duplex and I'm moving out soon. I noticed the builder's grade paint scuffs REALLY easily so I used a Magic Eraser to get rid of the marks. The problem is, there are spots where the paint was so thin, it came right off. How do I touch it up? There are hundreds of different whites to choose from let alone different finishes. Do I ask for "Builder's grade" paint? Is there such a thing or is it all about the poor application?? Help!!!!!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You will need to find whatever original paint was used and touch up, otherwise you need to pick a white and re do the whole wall


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

chrisn said:


> You will need to find whatever original paint was used and touch up, otherwise you need to pick a white and re do the whole wall


Ayup

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bucky Badger (Jan 30, 2009)

Sounds like they only sprayed a texture primer on the walls. Mabety you could try to go to a local paint store and see what the bigger drywall companies use....It's worth a try.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Unless your landlord is a complete jerk or very inexperienced, he already expects to paint the house after you move out, and shouldn't charge you for minor scuffs, scrubbed spots, etc. Wall damage, yes; scuffed paint, no. There is a reason the house had such cheap paint to begin with... apartments and duplexes are the sole reason watery stuff like SW ProMar 700 even exists; it is made precisely for this use.

SirWired


----------



## JMoss1980 (Apr 25, 2009)

Bucky Badger said:


> Sounds like they only sprayed a texture primer on the walls. Mabety you could try to go to a local paint store and see what the bigger drywall companies use....It's worth a try.


That's going to probably lead you nowhere. 

Your best bet would be to paint everything, but if that is not part of your plan, I would go to the place you are going to purchase the paint from and bring them a sample( maybe even a piece of the drywall), or ask for a fandeck to take and match it up at your house.

And as far as paint goes, you can head to one of the seemingly dreaded 'Big Box' stores and find a lower quality paint for around $10-$15 per gallon, which is perfect for the project you are working on. 

Hope I could help and, Good luck!


----------



## Bucky Badger (Jan 30, 2009)

JMoss1980 said:


> That's going to probably lead you nowhere.
> 
> !


Worked for me when I rented. I was always complimented and thanked.


----------



## JMoss1980 (Apr 25, 2009)

Bucky Badger said:


> Worked for me when I rented. I was always complimented and thanked.


Well you may be one of those lucky people who are few and far between. But I see it _everyday, _the same problem with the last owner/renter not leaving a quart of paint behind for touch up or matching, much easier to get in, get it matched and get out.


----------



## joenusz (Apr 26, 2009)

*Cheapest Solution*

Go to a paint store - I'll say Sherwin Williams because I know them. Ask for a color fan deck to *borrow*. Go home and match the color as close as you can, and go back to SW. Ask for a sample quart of the color match - it will cost you $5. Buy a cheap chip brush for $1 and you can take care of every small scuff and scratch in your home. :thumbup:

Wall Paint - Beauty on a Budget
 Wall Paint


----------

